# Painted Finley



## jovian7 (Jan 18, 2015)

Earlier I posted the pen and ink drawing in my art journal but I just had to paint it. . Pen and ink, watercolor paints.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

that is really good


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Great Job! That looks awesome!


----------



## jovian7 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh wow. The watercolor is perfect for this! Any tips on painting with watercolors? I can never get it to do what I want. lol.


----------



## jovian7 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks! My advice is to use the correct materials for watercolor painting: use watercolor paper, watercolor brushes and the best quality paints you can afford. Beyond that is just practice, practice and more practice to beat those paints into submission. . This was painted on Arches hot press watercolor paper but a lot of people prefer coldpress because the paints react differently on hot press.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

thanks!


----------

